# Middle Men of Eriador and Gondor



## Bleys74 (May 22, 2018)

Northmen have Anglo-Saxon based names, the Dunedain have Sindarin based names, the Dunmen have Welsh based names. I wonder what basis the Middle Men of Eriador and Gondor use. Would they be similar to those used by Breefolk? Some other form of Celtic? Nothing I can think of seems right.


----------



## Elthir (May 23, 2018)

Welcome!

It's noted (Appendix F) -- although at the time of the War of the Ring the Elven tongue was known to only a small part of the peoples of Gondor, and spoken daily by fewer -- yet the names of nearly all places and persons in the realm of Gondor were of Elvish form and meaning, and a few were of forgotten origin.


----------



## Bleys74 (May 23, 2018)

Thanks! For the info and the welcome.


----------

